# Screaming during sleep



## PeopleAreStrange (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't recall having nightmares, although my dreams are often stressful. My mom says that for the past week I've been waking her up with "screams of terror" which is probably more unnerving for her than me. :teeth I don't know if it's something to bring up at the doctor's but I'm keeping my family up. :/

Have you or someone you know experienced this?


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

PeopleAreStrange said:


> I don't recall having nightmares, although my dreams are often stressful. My mom says that for the past week I've been waking her up with "screams of terror" which is probably more unnerving for her than me. :teeth I don't know if it's something to bring up at the doctor's but I'm keeping my family up. :/
> 
> Have you or someone you know experienced this?


Yes, I have. They're called night terrors.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I yell when I'm pissed off in my dreams, or shout when I am in some kind of physical altercation. I often wake myself up by flailing my arms too, lol.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

for me i can't scream in my dreams- its scary during the dream..like i need help but i can't actually do anything about it...its b/c something stops me from actually talking out loud in the dream. would like to find out why that is though.


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

I was told once that i did that, but i suspect it wasn't me, I would remember.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Your brain is actually suppose to shut off all ability to move or talk when you sleep. Sometimes it functions improperly though. It can let you move around or do things or let you be aware that you can't (sleep paralysis). It's not that uncommon. That portion of the brain doesn't do it's job very well quite frequently. It happens if I take lots of melatonin and nothing else so with my insomnia I don't actually fall asleep but my body goes through the rest of the physical parts. I end up unable to move or think well but not at all unconscious.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I used to have terrible night terrors when I was a teenager, but I would remember them & knew when I woke up screaming. I think they were caused by a combination of all the stress I was under as the result of my SA & worrying over my moms health.


----------

